# 1982 full cab Bombi for sale



## blt

Hard to find factory 5 passenger cat with Ford 4 cyl. and 4 speed transmission with 292 hrs on it.  It has winter tracks, front winch, heater and a large front rack.  Differential and brakes look real good and it runs great.  Located in Ellensburg. Washington.  $13,000


----------



## Mustang

Hi Blt,
I'd like to talk with you about you Bombi.  Is it still available?


----------



## blt

Hi Mustang,
Yes , the Bombi is still available.  What would you like to know?


----------



## Mustang

Great!  May I give you a call later this afternoon or this evening blt?  My questions are about condition and size of the machine.  If you could email me your phone number to randy.barron@gmail.com, that would be great.
Thanks,
Mustang


----------



## skywerx

Is this still for sale?


----------



## Azak

Hi interested in your bombi is it still available?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Azak we have one here localy for sale it has the 3 man cab looks to be in great condition the machine did not work out well for the owners use. if you are interested pm me


----------



## Azak

Can you email pics to me at 
chip.church@hotmail.com ?


----------



## blt

Azak,  My full cab Bombi is still available---blt


----------



## sleddogracer

looks like a real nice machine


----------



## Andy Mitchell

blt said:


> Hard to find factory 5 passenger cat with Ford 4 cyl. and 4 speed transmission with 292 hrs on it. It has winter tracks, front winch, heater and a large front rack. Differential and brakes look real good and it runs great. Located in Ellensburg. Washington. $13,000


 
I am not sure that my last response reached you, so I will repeat it.  I am interested in making you an offer for your Bombi.  Please respond to this e-mail, or call me at 805.680.8802.  Thanks,  Andy


----------



## Ski Fischer

Is Bombi still for sale? I am interested and not too far a drive for me


----------



## blt

The Bombi is still for sale.


----------



## blt

I've decided to drop the price of my full cab Bombi.  Now asking $11,750


----------



## Tracks

I am interested in the Bombi if you still have it please pm me.


----------



## blt

Tracks---I've still got it


----------



## Tracks

Please send me your phone number, I have a few questions.


----------



## Snowmann

Ok, a few months have gone by. Is this Bombi still for sale?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what is your location snow man I have one in my back yard for sale to still.


----------



## Snowmann

I am located in Vancouver BC Canada.


----------



## Ski Fischer

No longer interested in Bombi. Thanks!
I do have a PB060 with roller and 108" Ginzu groomer for sale though?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you have any pics my e-mail is leverguns@gmail.com


----------



## Ski Fischer

Full size pictures at the following link: *note: I have found Safari does not support photobucket on my computer, Firefox does however.
http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/Harold_Fischer/media/P1000169_zps2701ef4a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## undy

SF,
What's the price on the PB?
FYI, safari worked fine for your pics for me.
Thanks


----------



## Ski Fischer

$25,000 for everything.
The Cat: 1983 Pisten Bully PB060DR (similar to a 70); 5237hrs; 2 stick, Hydrostatic drive(Min-Max MPH 0-~10); Mercedes OM616 four-cylinder diesel (71hp @ under 2gal/hr diesel consumption); 12volt system; Auxiliary hydraulics have been removed from cat and are not in my possession. Interior excellent; Exterior good (some surface rust above rear window, Aluminum decking warped) Track belting is spliced and dependable, New (2013) refurbished Fall-Line sprockets. No frame cracks present or repairs to frame have been conducted. Very clean, mechanically sound machine that has fresh filters and oils throughout (2013 or <10hrs).

108"YTS Ginzu: 108" steel frame YTS Ginzu with low use. Twin electric track setters, Custom transport wheels/frame (manually operated), Custom pintle ring/lunette for adjusting hitching height and tongue length.

The Roller: 84" x 24" diameter roller (94" total width); Integrated wiring harness to be used with or without Ginzu. Great for packing down early snow fall. Actually, the combination helps reduce the bridging of snow/ice in front of ginzu knifes. 

Dimensions: Snowcat- 85"wide, 124" long, 84" tall (4200 lbs); Ginzu 108"; Roller 84" x 24" dia., 94"frame width, 80" total length.
Entire snowcat with attachments coupled measure 27'. Possible to get length to 24' for transporting on trailer.


----------



## Knocker of rocks

Ski Fischer said:


> $25,000 for everything.
> The Cat: 1983 Pisten Bully PB060DR (similar to a 70); 5237hrs; 2 stick, Hydrostatic drive(Min-Max MPH 0-~10); Mercedes OM616 four-cylinder diesel (71hp @ under 2gal/hr diesel consumption); 12volt system; Auxiliary hydraulics have been removed from cat and are not in my possession. Interior excellent; Exterior good (some surface rust above rear window, Aluminum decking warped) Track belting is spliced and dependable, New (2013) refurbished Fall-Line sprockets. No frame cracks present or repairs to frame have been conducted. Very clean, mechanically sound machine that has fresh filters and oils throughout (2013 or <10hrs).
> 
> 108"YTS Ginzu: 108" steel frame YTS Ginzu with low use. Twin electric track setters, Custom transport wheels/frame (manually operated), Custom pintle ring/lunette for adjusting hitching height and tongue length.
> 
> The Roller: 84" x 24" diameter roller (94" total width); Integrated wiring harness to be used with or without Ginzu. Great for packing down early snow fall. Actually, the combination helps reduce the bridging of snow/ice in front of ginzu knifes.
> 
> Dimensions: Snowcat- 85"wide, 124" long, 84" tall (4200 lbs); Ginzu 108"; Roller 84" x 24" dia., 94"frame width, 80" total length.
> Entire snowcat with attachments coupled measure 27'. Possible to get length to 24' for transporting on trailer.



Maybe this forum, others and youself would be best served if you started a new, entirely separate thread about this machine for sale - *with pictures*


----------



## Ski Fischer

You are correct. Thank you!


----------



## blt

full cab 












bombi has been sold


----------



## Knocker of rocks

blt said:


> full cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombi has been sold


 

O














K









then.










Good













to














know


----------

